# Weightlifting Gloves: Your Opinion



## -vulcano- (Aug 5, 2005)

Give your reasoning for or against the use of gloves.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2005)

They are for chicks only -


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

They dont help with anything for me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2005)

_I usually only need one_







_*HEEEE, HEE!*_


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 5, 2005)

They're pointless, after a few weeks your hands will get calloused and you won't need them. I guess if you REALLY want to have "soft" hands, they're somewhat useful, but I'd rather not have to bother with them whenever I go to the gym. They can help with grip a LITTLE when your hands get sweaty, but I usually just wipe my hands. Chalk is probably the best thing for grip, although I've never used it.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Aug 5, 2005)

I use them because my hands sweat profusely.  i actually use reciever gloves..


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 5, 2005)

if you dont use gloves then you are a pussy.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2005)

Makes it harder for me to hold the bar because the gloves effectively add thickness to the bar. I use straps for shrug work, and at any other time I dont have calous problems without a glove being used. Keep a good solid grip on the bar, if you let it slip then it will start ripping up your hands.


----------



## Ddevildownn (Aug 5, 2005)

I only wear gloves for bench press, mainly because if my hands slip they will be right where I am going to rack the bar onto, quite a painful situation.  Nice thick gloves also keep the outside of my palms comfortable while doing close grip bench press.  Gloves for just about anything else for me just complicates things.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

never worn em!! kinda like condoms, you can't feel shit!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> never worn em!! kinda like condoms, you can't feel shit!


refer to the STD thread


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> refer to the STD thread



I have no Idea what your talking about!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I have no Idea what your talking about!


Its one of my exciting and thought provoking threads.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its one of my exciting and thought provoking threads.



I was trying to be funny!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I was trying to be funny!


I was laughing


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I was laughing



oh ok, and by the way, just so everyone knows!! i voted NO in that poll!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> oh ok, and by the way, just so everyone knows!! i voted NO in that poll!!!


       
you were the first vote..........................but I wont say what it was.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> you were the first vote..........................but I wont say what it was.



whatever, I thought you were the first vote since it was your poll! I looked without voting


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> whatever, I thought you were the first vote since it was your poll! I looked without voting


I havent voted yet.......


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I havent voted yet.......



me neither


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2005)

I don't wear gloves.  Like Mudge said, it messes up my grip.  Plus, I like to feel the weight in my hands.  If my hands are sweaty I use chalk.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 6, 2005)

I wear gloves. Like Mudge said (even though he doesn't wear them) when my grip starts to slip with any heavy weighted exercise it tears my hands apart. I do not use straps because I like the indirect work it gives my forearms, so slippage occurs often. Yes, my hands are already calloused to some degree but without the gloves they would be completely covered and that's not good for my social agenda.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I wear gloves. Like Mudge said (even though he doesn't wear them) when my grip starts to slip with any heavy weighted exercise it tears my hands apart. I do not use straps because I like the indirect work it gives my forearms, so slippage occurs often. Yes, my hands are already calloused to some degree but without the gloves they would be completely covered and that's not good for my social agenda.




do the callouses hurt your cock from your constant masterbation??


----------



## largepkg (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> do the callouses hurt your cock from your constant masterbation??




 

I find that between the lotion and the Vaseline my hands stay quite soft.


----------



## 19 inchpump. (Aug 6, 2005)

I only wear gloves to jerk off with, foo


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 6, 2005)

I wear gloves. I'd rather not risk slipping because I go heavy all the time. As far as chalk, is it a different kind from usual chalk? Where can I go to get some, and is it expensive because it's 'special'?


----------



## DICE (Aug 6, 2005)

19 inchpump. said:
			
		

> I only wear gloves to jerk off with, foo


This ass clown is trying to start shit cause he cant be a man and post pics , so hes just trash talking me. I apologize for this idiot. Gloves don't help you jerk off anyway.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

I agree with Brother Mudge and Brother Patrick, I do not use gloves at all!!! They actually make my grip feel weaker!!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2005)

I wear gloves. When I was younger I did not use them, my hands were very calloused and I used chalk.

Why I use gloves now:

1. Chalk is messy and depending on where I am it's not always available or they do not allow it.

2. My wife does not like to be rubbed with calloused hands.

3. I am not a blue collar worker and I don't want my hands to make me look like I am.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 6, 2005)

I don't wear gloves.  I like the callouses.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 6, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> if you dont use gloves then you are a pussy.


how so?  I would say it doesn't matter at all, but if anything it is the other way around.


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 6, 2005)

get a grip kiddo, it was a joke.

 it just cracks me up how all these guys post about how not wearing gloves is so manly and so much better than wearing gloves.

 i will put my glove wearing strap using physique up against anyones.

 whats up?


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 6, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> i will put my glove wearing strap using physique up against anyones.
> 
> whats up?


 

someone has an aggression problem


if there was sarcasm in your first post it wasn't apparent.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 6, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> i will put my glove wearing strap using physique up against anyones.
> 
> whats up?


edit:  double post, nevermind


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 6, 2005)

actually, im here for the most constructive of purposes. i always respond to pm's and try to help where i think i have good information to contribute. i dont usually talk shit, except in jest, but i do think its funny how many skinny ass dudes around here have all this wealth of knowledge that they try and share with anyone who asks a question. but if it doesnt appear to be working for you, why would i try it? people talk all this shit about benching and have no chest. cmon kids, i know you read a book and M&F every month and the internet site threads, but if you didnt sweat through your method, month after month, year after year, and shown me the results, then im not going to put much stock in what you say.

 ive said it before, ill say it again. the proof is in the pudding. im interested in the best information i can get. period. if someone has development i want or like and want to know how they got, ill ask them and compliment them on it. if your a skinny kid telling me my workout routine is overtraining, well, see if you can figure out where this is going.

  show me the muscle.




 and relax bro, im not trying to talk smack to you.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2005)

It's all preference.  I have nothing against those who use gloves, but I dislike them.  I want to feel the iron.  I feel like I don't squeeze quite as hard when I'm using gloves.  Plus, I like my calluses; they are like battle scars.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 6, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> actually, im here for the most constructive of purposes. i always respond to pm's and try to help where i think i have good information to contribute. i dont usually talk shit, except in jest, but i do think its funny how many skinny ass dudes around here have all this wealth of knowledge that they try and share with anyone who asks a question. but if it doesnt appear to be working for you, why would i try it? people talk all this shit about benching and have no chest. cmon kids, i know you read a book and M&F every month and the internet site threads, but if you didnt sweat through your method, month after month, year after year, and shown me the results, then im not going to put much stock in what you say.
> 
> ive said it before, ill say it again. the proof is in the pudding. im interested in the best information i can get. period. if someone has development i want or like and want to know how they got, ill ask them and compliment them on it. if your a skinny kid telling me my workout routine is overtraining, well, see if you can figure out where this is going.
> 
> ...


 
...ok...

...I wasn't giving you advice, just asking the reasoning behind your post which apparently wasn't serious


...I don't really need a lecture on results, and knowledge, and skinny people.  I don't really know where all that came from


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 6, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> someone has an aggression problem


 well, when you call someone out, you might wanna be prepared for the results.


----------



## kraziplaya (Aug 6, 2005)

i use gloves because my hands get calloused without them and the wrist wraps on my gloves take off tension on my wrists on some movements


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> someone has an aggression problem
> 
> 
> if there was sarcasm in your first post it wasn't apparent.


I agree 100%


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> the wrist wraps on my gloves take off tension on my wrists on some movements


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2005)

I've no problem with gloves, but I dislike the usage of wrist straps.  I understand the usage of wrist straps, but some people overdo it.  Don't use wrist straps if you hold the weight without them.  

My opinion is if I can't hold the weight, then I don't need to be doing anything else with it.  To each his own.


----------



## Lord Denning (Aug 6, 2005)

In my opinion a well fitting pair of gloves will in no way decrease grip. The first pair I owned were Gold's gym, and I found them to be useless. Poor fitting gloves will only reduce callouses slightly and grip will suffer. Having found a good pair now, I wouldnt lif without. As Prince said, women do not appreciate that kinda rough treatment and I too am not in a field where calloussed hands come with the territory.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 6, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> well, when you call someone out, you might wanna be prepared for the results.


I still don't get what you are talking about.  You said if you don't wear gloves you are a pussy.  I asked why you thought that, and you responded by saying you were joking...

how is that calling you out?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 6, 2005)

How 'bout you drop it? Is it really that important? I actually did see his sarcasm, but it is on the Internet so it's easy not to. Oh well, it's no big deal. Except I do agree with his idea about skinny kids (no, I'm not one, in case you were wondering). Many of them may already have completed their goals, which didn't involve gaining 100 pounds of muscle. They may still have a lot of knowledge when it comes to working out. Ihateschoolmt is very ripped, some may even say 'skinny,' but in my opinion he's one of the most knowledgeable people on this board. He always has a short, frank, and almost always accurate post when he contributes (I've never seen him post something dead wrong).


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## WATTS (Aug 6, 2005)

i wore them all the way up until about 4 months ago and just stopped wearing them because they were torn to shreds and wern't gloves anymore...just never went out and got another pair. but for now i like lifting without gloves.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2005)

I started using them when I was once giving this guy a spot and just before he gripped the barbell he spits on both his hands for a better grip.....gross.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 6, 2005)

_I go to the gym all dressed in leather and chains but I don´t wear gloves. Gloves are gay. _


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I go to the gym all dressed in leather and chains but I don´t wear gloves. Gloves are gay. _



Bahaha.  Greatest post ever.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's all preference.  I have nothing against those who use gloves, but I dislike them. _ I want to feel the iron._  I feel like I don't squeeze quite as hard when I'm using gloves.  Plus, I like my calluses; they are like battle scars.



Its all about the cold iron in your hands

<<<<<<<< Cold Iron -- not a fan of gloves


----------



## Fashong (Aug 6, 2005)

I never ever used gloves in my life, if your hands are weak and can not grip hard, heavy, cold iron without getting blisters then I guess you should use gloves.  My hands are hard as a rock...


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 6, 2005)

I don't like gloves myself. It changes my grip. I'm also against the over use of straps too. I'm fine with their use in heavy deads and such but i dont understand straps use on a warmup set of bench press.


----------



## repeej (Aug 8, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I'm fine with their use in heavy deads and such but i dont understand straps use on a warmup set of bench press.


Too funny....some people don't realize straps are for "pull" movements....NOT "push" movements.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2005)

I use gloves, not to protect my hands from calouses or anything of that sort, but just because I get a much better grip and therefore much better sets with them than without them.  Whatever floats your boat..


----------



## snoogans (Aug 9, 2005)

I use Harbinger gloves with the built in wraps.  I don't really need the glove portion but the wraps are a necessity because I have had cysts in my wrists
from years of mountain biking.  I guess I could just buy wraps but as long as the glove combo is still good...


----------

